# My personal favourite photo from 2007



## lostprophet (Dec 19, 2007)

Well I've taken a lot of shots this year including, aviation, night shots, landscapes, wildlife and even shots of people at 1 meetup and 2 mini meetups but this one shot is without doubt my favourite.

Think its because of the sadness in his eyes.

And before any of you say anything, no it's not an Otter!!



I've posted a small version of this before but here is a high res uncompressed one.


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh yeah! That is the in the top 1%...  Just Perfect. :thumbup:  You must of had felt the shutter finger of GOD that day! Congrates.

-Shea


----------



## Antarctican (Dec 19, 2007)

:hugs:    Nice choice.  You have so many really super shots, it must have been tough to narrow it down.


----------



## Sideburns (Dec 19, 2007)

definitely a good shot.  Technically perfect, and a great emotion captured.  congrats.


----------



## Twig (Dec 19, 2007)

Aw, I think it's beautiful. I love everything about it.


----------



## Kazoo (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow :hail:


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 19, 2007)

:hail::hail:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 19, 2007)

i remember, if i remember right... great shot


----------



## ScottS (Dec 19, 2007)

I remember this one.... Haha I printed it out and wrote "like this" on the top of it and hung it behind my computer.:lmao:

Great everything:hail:


----------



## Alex_B (Dec 19, 2007)

ScottS said:


> -Scott
> (*lostprophet told me that when you get to 1000 posts, you get a prize*) :er:



And at 10 000 some people implode. So I personally am very afraid!


----------



## ScottS (Dec 19, 2007)

I would be too, as close as you are... but hey, its only *some* people right? 

I still have a loooong way to go!


----------



## jchantelau (Dec 19, 2007)

Great shot. amazing.:thumbup:


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 20, 2007)

cheers evveryone


----------



## Robstar1619 (Dec 20, 2007)

Amazing picture:hail:


----------



## BNSF4924 (Dec 20, 2007)

Awsome shot.


----------



## John E. (Dec 20, 2007)

A real keeper, well done.


----------



## antoine (Dec 20, 2007)

Nice shot you got there 
It looks like the fox is waiting for little Miss Red Riding Hood to get some good snack. The colors are so wonderful, what camera did you use when taking this shot? Keep up the good work!


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 20, 2007)

many thanks


----------



## Heck (Dec 20, 2007)

Ahh, Even a blind squirrel finds a nut once in a while. 



Im joking!!! I :hail: to you!!!


----------



## Becky (Dec 20, 2007)

Stunning photo, you caught a great intensity in the foxes eyes, I really love it.

Really good mix of information in fore/middle and background too.


----------



## Jbs (Dec 20, 2007)

thats a good looking otter!


nice shot!


----------



## Ronman (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't know what to say or where to begin. 

Ron


----------



## Trenton Romulox (Dec 20, 2007)

Yeah, it's okay...I guess...






Okay, I give, it's an amazing shot and I'm terribly jealous.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Dec 21, 2007)

I remember when you posted this along with a few others and one shot I remember when it had it's mouth wide open. It is definitely a good shot, and good reflection from this last year.

Someone should make a thread where we all post our favorites from 07. I think that would be a good idea and a good reflection on everyone's part.


----------



## AncientSnapper (Dec 21, 2007)

That's a lovely image and very nicely post-processed.
Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## AIRIC (Dec 21, 2007)

Very nice Andy. It is a great cpature.

Eric


----------



## ksharlow (Dec 22, 2007)

Wow!!! I love it.


----------



## iriairi (Dec 22, 2007)

Being new here, I don't know what the others look like, but this is simply beautiful...


----------



## lostprophet (Dec 24, 2007)

many thanks everyone


----------



## roentarre (Dec 24, 2007)

Stunning shot!


----------

